# PCGH-Gaming-PC Ryzen5-Edition - AMD Ryzen 5 1600X und GTX 1070 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Gaming-PC Ryzen5-Edition - AMD Ryzen 5 1600X und GTX 1070 [Anzeige]*

						Falls Ihnen der PCGH-Epic-PC Ryzen-Edition zu teuer ist, haben wir jetzt eine Alternative mit AMD-Prozessor für Sie im Angebot. Der neue PCGH-Gaming-PC setzt ebenfalls auf einen Ryzen-Prozessor, allerdings auf den Ryzen 5 1600X mit sechs CPU-Kernen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Gaming-PC Ryzen5-Edition - AMD Ryzen 5 1600X und GTX 1070 [Anzeige]*


----------



## XXTREME (28. Dezember 2017)

Ist ja schön () das Alternate da nun ein eigenes Gehäuse verwendet aber hat es nicht wenigstens für ne schwarze Innenpulverung gereicht  ??


----------



## mangeder (28. Dezember 2017)

XXTREME schrieb:


> aber hat es nicht wenigstens für ne schwarze Innenpulverung gereicht  ??


Ich glaube nicht, dass der Mehrheit der Käufer das wirklich wichtig ist.


----------



## sockenloch76 (2. Januar 2018)

Hallo, hat dieser PC genug Power um ihn mit einer VR-Brille zu benutzen?


----------



## Noname1987 (2. Januar 2018)

sockenloch76 schrieb:


> Hallo, hat dieser PC genug Power um ihn mit einer VR-Brille zu benutzen?



Das kommt darauf an was mit dieser VR Brille dargestellt werden soll und welcher anspruch an die FPS dabei besteht. Für Videos sicherlich aber für Spiele würde ich höher greifen.


----------



## madre (5. Januar 2018)

Hi Zusammen,
der Rechner ist gestern bei mir angekommen. Beim Auspacken und entfernen der Transportsicherung im innen ist mir eine Art  "Schaumstoffpolster" am verbauten CPU Lüfter ( Alpenföhn Brocken 2, CPU-Kühler ) aufgefallen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob dies eine Transportsicherung ist oder so sein muss. Bild dazu ist im Anhang.

LG
Madre


----------



## madre (5. Januar 2018)

Da es evtl noch andere mit der Frage gibt hier die Antwort der Alternate Service Line: Es ist eine Transport Sicherung, kann jedoch drin bleiben und hat keinen Einfluß auf die Kühlleistung.


----------



## amdahl (5. Januar 2018)

Mag sein dass das nur kleinen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung hat, es gehört aber trotzdem raus im Betrieb.


----------



## madre (5. Januar 2018)

amdahl schrieb:


> Mag sein dass das nur kleinen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung hat, es gehört aber trotzdem raus im Betrieb.



Ich hab es auch raus genommen  War mir auch sicherer .)


----------

